# Working in the rain



## JIMMYTreeWizard (May 25, 2011)

Me and my guys do a lot of work in the rain. Has anyone got any tips to make it more bearable? We have the usual jackets and leggings. What do you guys all do in the rain?


----------



## ducaticorse (May 25, 2011)

JIMMYTreeWizard said:


> Me and my guys do a lot of work in the rain. Has anyone got any tips to make it more bearable? We have the usual jackets and leggings. What do you guys all do in the rain?


 
Xtra Boots and socks and gloves


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 25, 2011)

Complete set on dry clothes waiting at the shop for you, including footwear the guys laugh but my secondary footwear for the ride home is usually sandals or slippers lol., I try to keep a couple extra shirts/hoodies in the truck for during the day. If its cold make sure you have lots of gloves. Try to stick to removals in the rain, preferably easy ones like single stem spruces or such. No one likes climbing a maple, elm or anything for that matter without the hooks on.


----------



## treeoperations (May 25, 2011)

dry clothes waiting in the truck, no stopping for lunch, and wearing just a good polyprop thermal under a normal t shirt and go hard then clean up change into dry clothes for the roll home.

Only way to do it here in New Zealand where it rains ALOT.


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 26, 2011)

The little cape that fits on the back of the hard hat and prevents water from going down your neck.

For the groundies, steel toed rubber boots. My set has felt liners, and I have dry warm feet. You can get some with chainsaw protection as well.

I leave my rain jacket open and wear farmer john style rain pants. I find this get rid of some of the excess heat/sweat and I don't get any wetter from the rain.

I don't use dry clothes for the trip home, but my pants tend to dry out quickly. For me, quick dry pants and chaps work better than full slash pants. 

I also carry a thermos of hot coffee. Helps at lunch. Some of our guys also carry little stoves so they can have hot soup at lunch.

Working with a bucket truck is nice, because it is always running (at least ours do, we don't have a pony motor) and so the heat is always on. You can get a little dried out at lunch.


----------



## imagineero (May 26, 2011)

guy always laugh at me when I say it, but here it is; a wetsuit. I sail a lot and used to work in the coastguard, surf etc, a wetsuit is the only way to be wet and comfortable that I know of. Had a job as a motorbike courier when I was younger and we had to work every day of the year. In torrential rainfall on a motorbike you weren't going to stay dry no matter what you were wearing, even the best most expensive rain gear gave you maybe an hour before you started getting trickles running down your crotch and spine. Guys could never work out why I was always happy to work in the rain. Under my jeans and shirt was a spring wetsuit. Couldn't tell, but I could go swimming in that thing and still be comfortable ;-)

Get a light summer/spring wetsuit and put int on under whatever you wear. You'll feel silly for about 5 minutes, but by the end of the day you'll never work in the rain again without one.

Shaun


----------



## derwoodii (May 26, 2011)

imagineero said:


> guy always laugh at me when I say it, but here it is; a wetsuit. I sail a lot and used to work in the coastguard, surf etc, a wetsuit is the only way to be wet and comfortable that I know of. Had a job as a motorbike courier when I was younger and we had to work every day of the year. In torrential rainfall on a motorbike you weren't going to stay dry no matter what you were wearing, even the best most expensive rain gear gave you maybe an hour before you started getting trickles running down your crotch and spine. Guys could never work out why I was always happy to work in the rain. Under my jeans and shirt was a spring wetsuit. Couldn't tell, but I could go swimming in that thing and still be comfortable ;-)
> 
> 
> Get a light summer/spring wetsuit and put int on under whatever you wear. You'll feel silly for about 5 minutes, but by the end of the day you'll never work in the rain again without one.
> ...




You know that is not a bad idea for wet day tree workin. Shaun, what are the down sides, do ya get hot or sweaty or ?? would you say a size up not to snugg. Full leg and arm or just 3/4 cut which is best. How do they wear with tree work while suits are quite cheap these days thin suits tear easy.
I tried all the wet work gear, it always fails by smoko. I used to strip get off my shirt n pants just wear shorts n ti shirt under a good drys a bone n just go hard to keep warm. 

wet cloths n boots make a sad long day.


----------



## treeslayer (May 26, 2011)

Rain at 7, drunk by 11.


----------



## goneloco (May 26, 2011)

we got a motto "rain or shine its all mine"


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2011)

What happens when a tree guy gets wet?


----------



## treeoperations (May 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> What happens when a tree guy gets wet?


 
He hurrys the F*** up and gets home sooner.


----------



## imagineero (May 27, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> You know that is not a bad idea for wet day tree workin. Shaun, what are the down sides, do ya get hot or sweaty or ?? would you say a size up not to snugg. Full leg and arm or just 3/4 cut which is best. How do they wear with tree work while suits are quite cheap these days thin suits tear easy.
> I tried all the wet work gear, it always fails by smoko. I used to strip get off my shirt n pants just wear shorts n ti shirt under a good drys a bone n just go hard to keep warm.
> 
> wet cloths n boots make a sad long day.



The biggest downside I find is that you go home smelling like rubber ;-)

There isn't any downside for me. I use a sleeveless style spring suit because I get hot fast and I like to have a lot of movement in my arms and shoulders. If you live in a cold area you might like a sleeved style 3/4, but they can be pretty restrictive unless you spend some $$. I wore these as a motorbike courier and when I was travelling cross country by bike too, as well as when sailing beach cats in any season other than summer. You get real wet sailing beach cats! I usually go with the dinghy sailing types rather than the surfing types because the dinghy sailing types are cheaper, a bit longer in the leg and mostly sleeveless. I do wear them in the rain climbing, and I don't bother with rain gear. I just wear my normal summer chainsaw pants and climbing shirt over the top and nobody notices. I'm probably the only guy on my crew not shivering. I'm quite happy and comfortable to work full days in this gear, theres nothing cool about it but it sure does the job.

Shaun


----------



## stihl.logger (May 27, 2011)

if it's raining hard i will flip a coin with the boys... heads we work a full day, tails i buy breakfast and we call it good for the day. i do have a guy that works my landing and is a groundie on removal jobs, and he has been known to show up in a pair of neoprene waiters, unethical, yes, but he stays dry and leave with a smile on his face


----------

